# Sorry can't help it...I have to tell you



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky is an eating MACHINE!!!! This is the very first time Rocky has eaten the same food day and night for two weeks. He runs to his plate and sometimes asks me when it's time for dinner. He comes into the kitchen and shows me his tongue real quick, LOL. Then I ask him if he's hungry and he runs to his area where he eats. I cannot believe this is Rocky. I am going to write a letter to Fresh Pet and tell them that this is the VERY first food that Rocky has eaten every day for two weeks, both meals...breakfast and dinner. I am going to thank them and ask them to please keep making the exact recipe with the chicken select roll. It has carrots and peas in it. Don 't ask me why...he never ever ate a carrot...so it's crazy, but he loves it. To me it looks and smells like bologna. LOL, it doesn't have that dog food smell. It smells like human food. I'm so excited...you all know what a picky eater Rocky has been from day 1. I've tried every food on the market. Thank goodness I persevered because my boy is loving his meals now. Thank you Fresh Pet...with Rocky eating so well, now I can honestly say I have the PERFECT dog!!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The Rock Star's eating. :chili::chili: Great news, Dianne. So glad he's loving it. My vet suggested it and Tyler has eaten it from time to time. Still kind of picky though but I can sneak it in every few meals with home cooked. You're right that it doesn't smell like dog food...some just smell bad and other smell from fish. This one doesn't and I think that's why Tyler likes it too.
You could do a commercial for FreshPet. :chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

oh that is good to hear. I simply cannot identify. So, I have been giving Ray and Ru colostrum. It comes in gelatin capsules which I empty into liquid. Well, the nearly invisible capsules often fall on the floor while I am cleaning the kitchen. Try to imagine how loud a gelatin cap sounds when it hits the floor...not very loud at all. But no matter where in the house MiMi is she hears it hit the floor and comes running. My goodness, this girl gobbles up empty gel caps. I can not begin to imagine a dog who doesn't want to eat. I am quite sure that if I stayed still long enough MiMi would eat me....and Ray and Ru would be right there...I just can't imagine Rocky and Tyler walking away from food. Duh. I think they just need some competition...Dianne and Susan, you want them to eat...get them a girlfriend.:innocent: I mean a sister.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I think now that he's eating regularly, he wants more. It's kind of like when you don't eat, you eat less and less and when you overeat, you start eating more and more...stretching the stomach. I"m trying to imagine the gel caps being scoffed up by Mimi, Ru and Ray. LOL, that is too funny! I don't think a friend would help. Rocky stays with at my friend's house and they have a maltese and Rocky doesn't care what he's eating, he doesn't want it. This is the ONLY food Rocky wants more and more of. My husband and I are so happy we're doing the happy dance.:chili: Hubby says he doesn't care what it ends up costing because he is so thrilled to see him eat and not throw away food. We don't even want to try the turkey and chicken one because it's going so well we're afraid of rocking the boat!!



Sylie said:


> oh that is good to hear. I simply cannot identify. So, I have been giving Ray and Ru colostrum. It comes in gelatin capsules which I empty into liquid. Well, the nearly invisible capsules often fall on the floor while I am cleaning the kitchen. Try to imagine how loud a gelatin cap sounds when it hits the floor...not very loud at all. But no matter where in the house MiMi is she hears it hit the floor and comes running. My goodness, this girl gobbles up empty gel caps. I can not begin to imagine a dog who doesn't want to eat. I am quite sure that if I stayed still long enough MiMi would eat me....and Ray and Ru would be right there...I just can't imagine Rocky and Tyler walking away from food. Duh. I think they just need some competition...Dianne and Susan, you want them to eat...get them a girlfriend.:innocent: I mean a sister.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky and Tyler are so alike, I cannot imagine Tyler not liking it as much as Rocky. It looks and smells like I can eat it myself. I was a big bologna eater when I was a kid. Sort of looks like olive loaf without the olives and pimentos, instead peas and carrots.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Snowbody said:


> The Rock Star's eating. :chili::chili: Great news, Dianne. So glad he's loving it. My vet suggested it and Tyler has eaten it from time to time. Still kind of picky though but I can sneak it in every few meals with home cooked. You're right that it doesn't smell like dog food...some just smell bad and other smell from fish. This one doesn't and I think that's why Tyler likes it too.
> You could do a commercial for FreshPet. :chili::chili:


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

so glad to hear that! i just googled it.. I am searching out a new food... I went from Blue buffalo (Bentley didn't like) to Wellness (soft stools) and now who knows!!!! 

But am i reading the label right...Feed for puppy 5-15 pounds is 1-2pounds per day??


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

oh that is for the Fresh Pet select puppy chicken vegetable and rice

Puppy Chicken, Vegetable & Rice Recipe | Freshpet


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

That's GREAT, Dianne!:chili::chili: He's never acted like that over food, before, has he?! You go, Rocky-boy!:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Rocky is an eating MACHINE!!!! This is the very first time Rocky has eaten the same food day and night for two weeks. He runs to his plate and sometimes asks me when it's time for dinner. He comes into the kitchen and shows me his tongue real quick, LOL. Then I ask him if he's hungry and he runs to his area where he eats. I cannot believe this is Rocky. I am going to write a letter to Fresh Pet and tell them that this is the VERY first food that Rocky has eaten every day for two weeks, both meals...breakfast and dinner. I am going to thank them and ask them to please keep making the exact recipe with the chicken select roll. It has carrots and peas in it. Don 't ask me why...he never ever ate a carrot...so it's crazy, but he loves it. To me it looks and smells like bologna. LOL, it doesn't have that dog food smell. It smells like human food. I'm so excited...you all know what a picky eater Rocky has been from day 1. I've tried every food on the market. Thank goodness I persevered because my boy is loving his meals now. Thank you Fresh Pet...with Rocky eating so well, now I can honestly say I have the PERFECT dog!!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


 
That is wonderful news, oh I can just imagnine how happy you are!!!! What a great Mommy, so glad the dear little one loves his meals now!!!!
Oh I don't blame you for wanting to write, oh I would too. I wonder if they have a web-site for customer comments, or an e-mail address and you can attach a pic of your darling happy baby. So happy for you!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So happy he is eating! 

Grace didn't like the chicken formulas they have, but did like the lamb & whitefish. But that means the puppy one is out.

So glad he likes it


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

AMAZING! so happy for Rocky! If he goes off again, which he probably will at some point, send him to me. Competitive eating has helped Lisel too! She was very picky when she came to us. Now she scarfs it down & tries to eat Kitzel's portion. It is the only dog fight we have had, over food!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's wonderful Dianne...so happy to hear that there is a food out there that Rocky actually likes and will eat! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone...I truly believe this is it. I am amazed how fast he eats it. He has never ever eaten like this before even with the raw STella and Chewys. He seems to look forward to it and sometimes asks for more. I wrote to the company giving my testimonial and I'll see if I hear back from them. Maybe they'll send me a coupon or something. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh that's GREAT news, Dianne! I know how much you have struggled to get Rocky to eat so I am soooo happy for you! I can't relate much because Bailey will eat ANYTHING but one time when he was sick he wasn't eating much for about a week and I remember how ecstatic I was when he finally started eating again! I'm THRILLED for you!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Awesome news Rocky! It's so frustrating when our pups hate their food. I've always been blessed with B&E being good eaters, but lately they are so picky. They dont' want their Grandma Lucy's or Party Animal anymore. Gonna have to make a switch. If this food is grain free I may give it a try.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

good boy Rocky! Jodi is so slow, he never runs for food. He moseys over to see what's for dinner.


----------

